

Split cycle: most efficient combustion engine to date - iwwr
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-01-split-cycle-efficient-traditional-combustion.html

======
iwwr
Claims:

Engine running at the speed of a diesel, but the torque of a gasoline engine.
Power output 70% higher. Ability to store compressed air in a form
regenerative braking.

I'm not sure if the compressed air tank actually stores the air/fuel mixture
or just the air after combustion.

